

Ask HN: recommended animation app for a 9 year old? - duncan_bayne

Hi All,<p>A friend (our midwife in fact) has a son who wants to learn how to make his own animations.<p>My knowledge of animation extends to certain jQuery effects and sprites on my old Z80 system, so I was hoping that there'd be some animation gurus on HN who could recommend a program that:<p>- is easy enough for a nine year old to pick up<p>- would allow him to create fun animations quickly and easily, to keep his interest levels up<p>- either runs on MS Windows (I know, I know ...) or is a web app<p>Thanks in advance for any recommendations ...<p>Yours,
Duncan Bayne
======
sekm
I'm not very sure, but the first thing that popped into my head was Blender.
Java based and has quite a large community. A lot of tutorials, howtos etc.

I'm by no means a guru though.

